# Mountain Dew Knock Off Thread, Let's See Them All!!!



## Anthonicia (Feb 14, 2011)

Okay everbody!  This is a thread dedicated to getting a pic of each and every known (and unknown) Mountain Dew knock off bottle, and or can.  I apologize if this has already been done, but I don't remember one since I joined last year.  So, let's see what you got!  I am starting it off with 2 pics and I hope you guys back me up with more!!!

 First off is (from left to right) the back of a hillbilly Mountain Dew bottle, then an older White Lightnin', last is a clear HillBilly Beverages (they came in green too, which is the more valuable of the 2):


----------



## Anthonicia (Feb 14, 2011)

Secondly, we have the younger White Light-nin' which is very pretty and the tastiest I have heard...


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't have anything useful to offer, just want to say that your "Hill Billy" bottle is awesome; the easygoing drunken fellow loping down the hill is hilarious.[]


----------



## splante (Feb 15, 2011)

just a pic from the other post of the hillbilly brew


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't have time to post them all, so just check out the page on my site.

 http://tazewell-orange.com/mdimitators.html


----------



## JayBeck (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is a Hillbilly Joose can.


----------



## JayBeck (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is an interesting Quicky carton. Never thought of that one as a Mtn Dew knock off.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 15, 2011)

Anthonicia  ~

 You requested to ... "See them all" 

 And since I can't find one that hasn't already been posted, I thought I'd slip this one under the radar. After all, it is a hillbilly "bottle"  Lol  []

 SPBOB

 [Beverly Hillbillies Thermos Bottle 1963]


----------



## splante (Feb 19, 2011)

hijacked picture from another thread from osiaboyce...cool knockoff


----------

